# Jet's Thread



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm going to consolidate my new puppy posting here, as I think it might be fun to look back on this after he's grown.



parus said:


> It seems I'm getting a standard poodle puppy for Christmas, if all works out.
> 
> I have forgotten how to puppy. This is going to be ridiculous.
> 
> ...





parus said:


> At 5 weeks:
> View attachment 245960
> View attachment 245962


Good advice thread: https://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/504242-if-only-i-knew.html



parus said:


> Well, I picked up Teebeedee from the breeder yesterday evening (he doesn't have a name yet, and I'd better come up with one before "Teebeedee" sticks) and, you know, I don't want to overstate things at all, but he's the best puppy ever.
> 
> I'll take some decent photos tomorrow, but just to start:
> 
> ...





parus said:


> He was almost Temeraire (I just finished the book series by that title) but I can't see a call name in there, lol. Also I'm not sure how to pronounce it.
> 
> One of my friends suggests Pax...short for Paxil. (Puppies cheer you up!)





sydneynicole said:


> Getting some PTSD from those poodle puppy pics... my guy was the WORST lol. Absolute terror right from the get go. He is almost 4 and just settling down, but still has his moments.
> 
> Personally, I really like the name TBD lol. I think it's unique and I also like the sound of the nickname Teebs. Good luck with the little guy! Glad to hear all is going well so far.





parus said:


> Haha, sssh, don't tell me that! He's an angel and he's going to be an angel. This is my story and I'm sticking to it. It just hit me that 18 to 24 months is a REALLY LONG TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oldNgray said:


> Parus, I'm bumping this thread because I want to know if you named your puppy.
> 
> FYI, I was curious and browsed the internet for a pronunciation of Temeraire: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCZOtC__9VQ
> Tem Er Air You could call him "Tem" or "Temer" for short. I also found a meaning for the name: bold, rash, reckless -- the opposite of how you've described your pup, which makes the name even more fun.





parus said:


> Thanks! I dubbed him Jet, but I might still use Temeraire in his registered name.
> 
> Today he (and by extension, I) discovered that he is now tall enough to jump on furniture by himself, and also that he's tall enough to stand up on his hind legs and reach the edges of some surfaces. So I got to do a second round of puppy-proofing, lol.
> 
> ...





parus said:


> When he makes this face, you can hardly even tell that he is, in fact, a creature composed entirely out of fangs.





parus said:


> It's not really fair to say he bites me all the time. There are many times he doesn't bite me, such as:
> When he's eating (biting kibble)
> When he's biting a toy or chew
> When he's biting another person
> ...





parus said:


> View attachment 246294


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I think he's 15 weeks old this week?





That's him playing with a six-month-old German Shepherd a couple days ago. They'd already been at it for about 20 min at that point, so they're finally winding down.

Besides being in the chewing-on-everything phase, he's coming along really nicely. He's a very bold, outgoing puppy, which is exactly what I asked for. I don't know if I mentioned this earlier, but he came from a breeder whose focus is producing service dogs. Several pups from his litter went for service dog training, but he was too much of a goon - just ridiculously exuberant. Puppy class is still waaaay too exciting for him, but when we go home and practice the puppy class lessons he gets it right away. 

He seems on the small side to me, but the vet said not to worry about it as long as he's otherwise healthy. He goes for his next set of shots next weekend, so it'll be interesting to see what he weighs in at then.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He is really stinking adorable.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

CptJack said:


> He is really stinking adorable.


He is, isn't he? 

Here's the nugget at four months:


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Got his first "grown-up" haircut today. (It's actually a puppy clip, but hey.) It's crazy how much more mature it makes him look. Also, he turns out to have a pretty face under all that fuzz.


----------



## Zub23 (Mar 19, 2018)

Aww, he's adorable


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Jet turned five months a few days ago. I can't get over how much he's starting to look like a grown-up poodle.


----------



## oldNgray (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh, he is getting to be a big boy. His hair cut adds to his grown-up look. He still has a puppy expression, though, especially in that last thumbnail pic. I would bet that if you take another photo at seven or eight months, you'll look back on these pictures and think, "He still looked like a puppy back then."


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

oldNgray said:


> Oh, he is getting to be a big boy. His hair cut adds to his grown-up look. He still has a puppy expression, though, especially in that last thumbnail pic. I would bet that if you take another photo at seven or eight months, you'll look back on these pictures and think, "He still looked like a puppy back then."


Haha, I bet you're right. He still runs like a puppy - he hasn't quite figured out what to do with the legs he's growing  

He's had some nice maturity changes these last few weeks - his attention span is getting longer, and he's getting less sharky and more snuggly. I've been working on "capturing calm" with him too, and it's nice to see that starting to be effective.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Jetty is a bit too much of a berserker for normal puppies.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't believe how quickly he's growing!!! He looks great parus


----------



## oldNgray (Aug 3, 2018)

parus said:


> He's had some nice maturity changes these last few weeks - his attention span is getting longer, and he's getting less sharky and more snuggly. I've been working on "capturing calm" with him too, and it's nice to see that starting to be effective.


I am amazed at what a couple of weeks can do for our growing pups in term of learning and behavior. My girl likes to keep me on my toes, though. We'll have a couple days where I think, "Oh, I'm so glad she's growing out of _______ (nipping, stealing socks, chewing shoes, counter surfing, etc.)," and the following day she'll bombard me with that exact same naughty behavior. I do think we finally got past the shoe chewing. She now ignores shoes. Watch, tomorrow, she'll destroy a pair. LOL

When you say, "capturing calm" is that rewarding the pup for laying calmly at your feet? If so, I've been doing that with my pup. Doing so has inadvertently taught her a new down position. Whenever I say, "chill" instead of doing a down (legs tucked under) she'll go down and put her feet off to the side, in a more relaxed down position. Unfortunately, as a command, it lasts about a fraction of a second unless she's worn out from a rousing game of fetch. Maybe one day I'll actually be able to get her to calm down on command.

BTW, I love the nickname "Jetty." He is such a beautiful boy.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Canyx said:


> I can't believe how quickly he's growing!!! He looks great parus


Thanks! I was never a huge fan of the look of poodles but now that I have one they're really growing on me, haha.



oldNgray said:


> When you say, "capturing calm" is that rewarding the pup for laying calmly at your feet? If so, I've been doing that with my pup. Doing so has inadvertently taught her a new down position. Whenever I say, "chill" instead of doing a down (legs tucked under) she'll go down and put her feet off to the side, in a more relaxed down position. Unfortunately, as a command, it lasts about a fraction of a second unless she's worn out from a rousing game of fetch. Maybe one day I'll actually be able to get her to calm down on command.
> 
> BTW, I love the nickname "Jetty." He is such a beautiful boy.


He likes to think so, lol. He thinks everyone wants to pay all the attention to him. 

Yup, pretty much. We've gone from about five seconds of calm to him being able to settle and lay next to me for a good half-hour while I read or watch something. Progress! Six months!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

We're in the gawky adolescent stage now. He still has no attention span to speak of, but he's a quick learner and eager to please. And, of course, a complete clown. He's a really fun puppy.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He looks soooooo mature! Unbelievable! Especially compared to the last pic on this thread. I'm so glad you are enjoying the journey!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

He's wonderful.. I love standard poodles too... were you able to find a groomer that you like? that would be hardest part for me to have one of the breeds that need grooming..


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Canyx said:


> He looks soooooo mature! Unbelievable! Especially compared to the last pic on this thread. I'm so glad you are enjoying the journey!


Not every minute of it, haha. But overall, yes. He's entertaining.



PatriciafromCO said:


> He's wonderful.. I love standard poodles too... were you able to find a groomer that you like? that would be hardest part for me to have one of the breeds that need grooming..


Yeah, I have a great groomer. She's been taking care of my giant mostly schnauzer for years. I'm amazed at what she can do with Jet, considering he has trouble sitting still for more than a few minutes at a time. They go in for a clip next week - I'll have to post a pic afterward. He is really overdue for a clip.

Jetty is learning to swim. He loves the water, but he hasn't quite figured out how to paddle yet. He looks so skinny when wet - I swear I'm feeding him, lol. He weighted in at exactly 50 lbs last week.


----------



## Petique (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello :wave:


----------



## Petique (Aug 26, 2019)

sleepy head


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Jet will be one year old the end of this month. I might be biased, but I think he's grown up to be an especially handsome poodle.


----------



## Petique (Aug 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday Jet, you're so adorable


----------

